# political content in custom titles etc.



## Olive (Feb 11, 2003)

this is kinda wierd one. there's a couple of people on here with what could be, and i'm not sure about this, kinda dodgy (to my mind) political messages in their location/customtitle/username.

Now  guess I can be pretty sensitive about some stuff, but i was just wondering if this was ok?

thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 11, 2003)

Specific examples, please?  Email me if you'd prefer not to post them.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh _please_, Raistlin.  We get along because people obey rules; if people aren't obeying rules, then the moderators need to know about it.

As for posting to an obviously doomed thread, well, people also slow down for traffic accidents.    Personally, I think it's cool as hell that people are responsible for themselves, and that as a result the moderators have to do so little work.  I wouldn't have it any other way.

Incidentally, posting something offensive (not that your post was, although it probably could be construed as rude) and then posting smilies _doesn't actually fool anybody._  Who knew?  *grin*


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow, someone woke up on the wrong side of the planet this morning.  

(and I am not talking about Olive being in Melbourne)

The previously mentioned smiley face -->


----------



## Olive (Feb 11, 2003)

whatever dude.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 12, 2003)

The best thing about EN World, which has been true since Eric's tenure, is the fact that the membership polices itself. That's what makes it a community. If some of them are flip when they reply to a thread which is obviously against policy here, oh well. Especially if it's a thread posted by someone who knows better.


----------



## Olive (Feb 12, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *The best thing about EN World, which has been true since Eric's tenure, is the fact that the membership polices itself. That's what makes it a community. If some of them are flip when they reply to a thread which is obviously against policy here, oh well. Especially if it's a thread posted by someone who knows better. *




I'm not sure what I "know better". Given that you're not sure what particular things i'm refering to, then i'm a bit confused what you're getting at.

edit: and this thread wasn't supposed to be against policy at all. i like the non-political tone here has it allows me to have good interesting conversations about DnD without getting into arguements about politics all the time. and i would get into those, because having looked at nutkinland, there's plenty of people on these boards who i respect as DnD fans, but whose politics i abhore.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 12, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure what I "know better". Given that you're not sure what particular things i'm refering to, then i'm a bit confused what you're getting at. *




I'm not talking about this thread. I'm talking about political or religious threads posted by members who have been here long enough to know how things work.

Read Raistlin's first post.


----------



## Olive (Feb 12, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not talking about this thread. I'm talking about political or religious threads posted by members who have been here long enough to know how things work. *




ah cool. sorry, i've been enbroiled in political conversations to much later at work obviously.

love your work colonel!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 12, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah cool. sorry, i've been enbroiled in political conversations to much later at work obviously.
> 
> love your work colonel! *




[humorous reference to another thread]

You're _sure_ English is your first language?

[/humorous reference to another thread]

Just joshin' ya...


----------



## Olive (Feb 12, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Just joshin' ya... *




I told you my spelling was bad.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 12, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I told you my spelling was bad. *




It's not that bad.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

this is on raistlin's tangent:

there is a difference between saying "this thread will get closed" and "this thread _should_ get closed"

i have never reported a thread to a moderator, although a few years ago there was a guy named brax on Eric's old site that made me want to a few times. i certianly find excessive namby-pambiness annoying, but sometimes people just don't realize that what they are posting will be (obviously) closed


----------



## Darkness (Feb 12, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *posting how WRONG it is IN the post is dumb. If it offends you so bad, E-MAIL the perp and a moderator.*



So... Am I reading this correctly: You don't view it very positively when, say, people break board rules and start a thread in Meta to ask why a thread was closed instead of doing the right thing and sending an e-mail (to the mod in question, or else to an admin)?


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 12, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *So... Am I reading this correctly: You don't view it very positively when, say, people break board rules and start a thread in Meta to ask why a thread was closed instead of doing the right thing and sending an e-mail (to the mod in question, or else to an admin)?  *




I looked and looked for this board rule, and couldn't find it. In fact, the FAQ specifically said there is only one rule, and that is the Gradmother rule.  I don't think this would be covered by the Grandmother rule, do you?


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

mistwell-
i think the understanding is that when a topic gets closed it is bad form to restart one on the same topic too soon. threads complaining about thread shutdowns are essentially threads about the same topic as the shutdown thread.


----------



## Olive (Feb 12, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I looked and looked for this board rule, and couldn't find it. In fact, the FAQ specifically said there is only one rule, and that is the Gradmother rule.  I don't think this would be covered by the Grandmother rule, do you? *




If Eric or Russel's grandma's are offended by threads on [insert real world political topic here], then they'll be offended by threads discussing threads on [insert real world political topic here], as it's pretty hard tio discuss the closed thread with out discussing its topic.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 12, 2003)

It seems that most of us humans like to have the last word or get that last dig in. [Kinda like what you are doing with your previously closed thread topic]. They post knowing the thread is doomed and that a retort is unlikely. 

I report threads that should not be here - even when I wade in hip deep and would like to let things run there course - because they should not be here. Eric then Rus let me come over and hang out at their house. If they step outside and two people start brawling in the living room as a friend, I am going to stop the rough housing. 10,000 guests like to crash on the ENworld couch, those grateful for the cool dudes who let us hang feel it is our responsibility to keep the place tidy. But some folks will undoubtedly raid the fridge while Rus/Pkitty/Darkness/Henry/Dinkle are out.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

so what is your point raistlin?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 12, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I assume that you are referring to a thread from a few weeks ago. A moderator closed that thread and gave no reason--at least, at the time I was there, no reason had been posted. I found out that I must of visited the thread virtually seconds after it had been closed. In fact, I was posting a reply JUST as it had been closed. I thought the policy about closing threads around here was ludicrous, so I called "the mystery locker" out in Meta. Minutes later, a post secretly appeared in the closed thread. Honest mistake? Hmm. You decide.*



*

*Raistlin, please don't take this the wrong way.  You're being paranoid.  The thread wasn't closed just to spite you and keep you, Raistlin Majere, from getting the last word.  The other moderators and I don't dislike you nor do we want to keep you from getting to speak your peace in threads.  Your timing was just bad in the one instance.  It happens to everyone.  I'm not sure why this has become a weeks-long crusade for you.*




			I have found that a lot of people at EN World are very uptight and like to jump out and create drama (much like I have in this thread). I'm not understanding why people don't just send an e-mail DIRECTLY to the poster or to an admin (much like I have not). If the population of this board is so self sufficent and noble, why whine and complain in the thread they want closed? Why not just do the above mentioned action (much like I have not)?
*snip*
		
Click to expand...


*
Do you *really* want your mailbox flooded like that?    [FoghornLeghorn] That's a joke, son. [/FoghornLeghorn]

Edit:  formatting


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 12, 2003)

Back to the topic:  Olive, it's possible that someone has a sig that we haven't seen, or didn't read.  If you've got any specific examples, send them along to us and check them out.


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 12, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If Eric or Russel's grandma's are offended by threads on [insert real world political topic here], then they'll be offended by threads discussing threads on [insert real world political topic here], as it's pretty hard tio discuss the closed thread with out discussing its topic. *




Generally, when you kick people out of a thread, you should tell them why.  If you don't, it's kinda rude.  It's like being arrested but never being told the charges.  So, it's only natural that people ask "Hey, what just happened there officer?".  And then other people around are going to start saying "hey, did you hear what happened? Why do you think that guy just got busted?".  

I don't think anyone, including Grandma, will be offended by a broad discussion of the rules such as "I ended the thread because what you said was political. Political things are banned because they create too many confrontational attitudes and drag things so far off topic that the board becomes chaotic and not about gaming or community any more".  

You don't have to get in to the specifics of an arguement to be able to discuss the rules governing the closing of that discussion.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 12, 2003)

When people post in a thread about how the thread violates the ground rules of the boards, it usually should be taken to mean: "get it back on topic, or it'll be closed down." I've seen people bring threads back on topic and avoid closure that way. Sure, perhaps the "tick...tick...tick..." or countdown posts aren't the best way to go about exerting peer pressure, but I don't see them as being particularly whiny.

I've seen complaints elsewhere on the internet that quietly contacting the mods about a thread or post is sneaky and underhanded, or contacting the person who posted whatever was offensive is equivalent to spam. So no matter how anyone handles it, someone will complain.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 12, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't insinuate that it was some kind of conspiracy. Someone asked why I posted in Meta about a thread that was closed. I explained that, AT THE TIME, there was no explanation to its closure. Then a few minutes later, there was. bad timing, that's all.
> *snip**




Just so you understand my earlier response:



			
				Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *I called "the mystery locker" out in Meta. Minutes later, a post secretly appeared in the closed thread. Honest mistake? Hmm. You decide.*


----------



## Olive (Feb 12, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Back to the topic:  Olive, it's possible that someone has a sig that we haven't seen, or didn't read.  If you've got any specific examples, send them along to us and check them out. *




i've been in touch with PC via email already. thanks.
It's possible that this thread should eb closed (with an explanation of course) as it's served the purpose i wanted it to serve.

Mistwell, I pretty much agree with your post about explanations. and raistlin... you forgot the smily face. dinkledog's gonna be mad now.


----------



## Henry (Feb 13, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> and raistlin... you forgot the smily face. dinkledog's gonna be mad now.
> ...





_"Smithers.... Release the hounds."_ - Montgomery Burns


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2003)

As opposed to...

_"Smithers.... Release the robotic Richard Simmons."_ - Montgomery Burns


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

*Just kidding*

I'd just like to say that I find Olive's misspelling of Australia to be highly offensive to my Australian heritage and upbringing. We Australian's are a proud people and have been mocked and degraded enough without our own kind doing mocking us from the inside.

I call you out, Olive, as a traitor to all Australians!


----------



## La Bete (Feb 17, 2003)

*wot? an ozzie who can spell?*

If I recall correctly, Olive is a Kiwi - so his misspelling of 'Stralia is not so much an insult, but part of a long heritage of bagging you guys out, that you thoroughly deserve.

Nyah nyah nyah. 

 
 

(damn, I hope it was olive who was the kiwi, otherwise Im gonna catch a lotta flak over this one)


----------



## Olive (Feb 17, 2003)

you're both right!!!

i'm mocking Australians from the inside of Australia, while being a New Zealander, going to university here.

so watchugonnadoaboudit?


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 17, 2003)

So . .  Australia has a better university than New Zealand?


----------



## Olive (Feb 17, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *So . .  Australia has a better university than New Zealand? *



sure. they have more people which helps gain critical mass, more funding etc.

BUT THEY TALK FUNNY!!!

generally, petty nationalism is irritating and stupid, in my opinion. but i got really sick of being given a hard time by a group of australians i was workign with, that i decided to take it out on all australians in a forum that none from that group would ever look at.

see? of course you do...


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 17, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *see? of course you do... *


----------



## Olive (Feb 17, 2003)

hey, i just realised that my intentional mispelling of australia could be construed as political content, similar to what i was mentioning in the original part of this thread.

ah well.


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 17, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *hey, i just realised that my intentional mispelling of australia could be construed as political content, similar to what i was mentioning in the original part of this thread.
> 
> ah well. *



Well put another shrimp on the barby mate, and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Olive (Feb 17, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Well put another shrimp on the barby mate, and all will be forgiven.   *




as long as no one forces me beyond the black stump for coming the raw prawn with them, i'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *So . .  Australia has a better university than New Zealand? *



*DDK high fives Dragongirl*

Consider yerself an ornery Osstraylen! 

Have you heard the joke about the seagull flying upside down over New Zealand or the one about New Zealanders with sheep on the edges of cliffs?


----------



## La Bete (Feb 17, 2003)

hush now convict..... 


anyway - better a sheep than a kangaroo. theyre easier to catch.


----------



## Olive (Feb 18, 2003)

DDK said:
			
		

> *Have you heard the joke about the seagull flying upside down over New Zealand or the one about New Zealanders with sheep on the edges of cliffs?  *




i thought those were tasmanian jokes?


----------



## DDK (Feb 18, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *i thought those were tasmanian jokes? *



They are, but only when there aren't any New Zealanders about


----------

